# Why is Fang so popular?



## PlasmaPower (Jan 31, 2015)

If anything, he's my least favorite of the wolf pack because of how generic he looks.

I know it's another one of those threads, but at least I'm not bumping anything this time.

I just need an answer.


----------



## roseflower (Jan 31, 2015)

Have you seen Fang ingame? He is a really handsome guy


----------



## brutongaster (Jan 31, 2015)

he's adorable! if i didn't already have wolfgang, he'd be my follow-up choice for a cranky villager


----------



## nard (Jan 31, 2015)

Good design = people like him. He's just like Marshal or any other popular villager.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 31, 2015)

I kinda like the more generic design. Some of the villagers designs are really out there


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 31, 2015)

Meh. Why not? 
Why are any of them popular?
Why are certain completely adorable ones unpopular?


He's popular so you can get Lobo for a lot less, if not for free!  
The top tiers are popular so that we can get the actual cute and cool ones for less or free. 
That's why. It's to help people like me out...and I appreciate it.


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

we were basically married xD 


and then...











i reset my game,

but shep become my new husband.

xD

now julian is.


----------



## Orieii (Jan 31, 2015)

I absolutely ADORE Fang  I honestly thought he'd be one of those villagers I'd get bored of quickly but it was the total opposite. I ended up loving the cranky wolf dearly. Both Fang and Julian are two of my favorite villagers. They grew on me quickly ♡ A lot of people hate them because they're 'popular' and whatnot, but even without the top tier ratings I'd want Fang. He's one of the best crankies imo


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

i agree, i wanted/got julian bc i genuinely wanted him, not  just bc he is popular


----------



## Dear (Jan 31, 2015)

Ha! I'm talking to Fang in game right now! I personally like him because his design is pleasing to the eye. My personal favorite wolf is Chief, though.


----------



## CR33P (Jan 31, 2015)

i like his colors but i prefer fat cranky villagers. rolf and del are my favorite so far


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 31, 2015)

Simple, he's a wolf.

That's about it honestly.


----------



## Goshi (Jan 31, 2015)

It's usually just because of the fact he's a wolf and wolves are popular animals in general. Of course there's other reaons why such as design and being attached to the animal as well as shown in this thread.

Pretty much all of the wolves are popular, though.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just because other people like him doesn't mean you have to of course. People have their own opinions. Who cares?


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 31, 2015)

I love how simple his design is. Nothing too flashy or crazy.


----------



## Drew1234 (Jan 31, 2015)

I've had Fang, Wolfgang, Lobo, Chief, they are all different and amazing in their own way. I love the simple and clean look of Fang, awesome name too. Wolfgang looks real. Lobo is a cutie and I miss him so much, and Chief is funny and reminds me of a fox.


----------



## rosabelle (Jan 31, 2015)

I was attracted to his design and color. He's a nice looking wolf (not saying that the others aren't).


----------



## Xita (Jan 31, 2015)

He's really chill. He was my second in command in my original town. I loved him so much.


----------



## -Void- (Jan 31, 2015)

He's pretty cool, I guess.. simple design, and he looks more like a fox than a wolf. But I think Black > Orange imho.


----------



## pocky (Jan 31, 2015)

If I had a bell for every time a "why is ____ so popular?" thread was made... LOL. But to answer your question: I actually really like the 'generic' looking villagers because I love villagers that look like their real life counterparts.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of the wolves, I'd prefer Chief personally  But Fang has a clean look I guess.


----------



## fashions (Jan 31, 2015)

I find Fang to be one of the prettiest designed characters in this game. He just has a really beautiful design, that kinda makes up for when he's rude (as a cranky villager).


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't know why he is so popular.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 1, 2015)

he is one of my dreamies and i think he is the only cute grumpy villager <3


----------



## Soundmotion (Feb 1, 2015)

No good reason, he shouldn't be.  He's overrated.


----------



## Verotten (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear said:


> Ha! I'm talking to Fang in game right now!



Huehue me too, just conned him into buying a skeleton figure from Re-Tail.

I picked him out pre-release as a character I really liked the look of, he has pretty eyes and I prefer the more subtle designs, and sheer luck made it so that he was my first ever villager move-in (no resetting). I was ecstatic, even though I initially thought he was a girl (I know >__<; ) and I had no idea he was popular, and his cranky personality grew on me immensely.
He's now the oldest resident in my town, moved in 19th June 2013, and my best-friend villager. 

.. I never invite him to my house though, crankies are so rude about your home. xD

But yea, as others have said... just because you don't like a villager, doesn't mean other people don't feel the same. And I'm sure MOST people don't pick villagers 'just because' they're popular, people want villagers they actually love.
So... lots of people love Fang. Who cares? I'm happy for him. x)


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 1, 2015)

Although he's not my dreamie, I have to admit he's pretty cool


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 1, 2015)

I personally prefer Chief because I like his coloring more


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 1, 2015)

My boyfriend got Fang as one of his starters in his second town and he loves him; Fang is his bestie in his new town.

Neither of us knew he was really popular until we looked it up. He's just adorable and I personally LOVE the cranky villagers.

And I have a couple "popular" villagers stocked up at the moment so I can have a bargaining chip for when I have room for my dreamies.


----------



## Noodledude (Feb 1, 2015)

Arctic wolves are pretty cool yo.


----------



## Silversea (Feb 1, 2015)

Because Fang x anyone is the best Animal Crossing pairing in the universe?

On a more serious note:
1. he is a wolf, one of the most popular animals in the world
2. his design isn't rainbows and scribbles and skldfksdgkslg
3. insert more reasons


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 1, 2015)

One thing not mentioned is that Fang can be charming. He is the type of Cranky who is straightforward, sometimes blunt, but will let you know he appreciates what you do for him. He comes across like he appreciates your company. And, in all this, there seems to be expression that Fang wants your friendship. And he smiles. He actually smiles. This, along with the physical appearance of this Cranky wolf, has a strong impact on our collective appreciations of Fang.


----------



## Druddigon (Feb 1, 2015)

Reasons:
His look, its pretty simple and cool.
His house interior.
One of the better looking cranky. 
His motto, "You mess with the wolf, you get the fangs."
He isn't a Jerk.
He's a Wolf.

(Personality, I prefer Lobo or Wolfgang.)


----------



## Rasha (Feb 1, 2015)

his eyes. HIS EYES! *o*
I have him in my town (along with the other 7 wolves) and he's cute as a button, whenever I look at those eyes I can't look away XD


----------

